# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Conversion et calcul en base 10,2,8 et 16

## Luke spywoker

Salut les C,

Je vous mets a disposition ma dernire humble cration: hobdcalc.

IL s'agit d'un ensemble de fonctions permettant: 

-) La Conversion:

     -) convertir depuis l'entier vers les base 2, 8 et 16. Le rsultat est un string reprsentant la valeur (maximal signed long long) sous forme:
       -> binaire.
       -> octale.
       -> hexadcimale.

     -) Convertir depuis un float vers les base 2, 8 et 16. Le rsultat est un string reprsentant la valeur (maximal signed long double, prcision maximale double (%.15Lf) ) sous forme:
       -> binaire.
       -> octale.
       -> hexadcimale.

-) Le calcul direct d'entiers (arguments donner sous formes de strings (binaire, octal ou hexadcimale).
   -) Addition.
   -) Soustraction.
   -) Multiplications.
   -) Division.
   Le rsultat tant de type long long sauf pour la division (long double).

-) Le calcul direct de float (arguments donner sous formes de strings (binaire, octal ou hexadcimale).
   -) Addition.
   -) Soustraction.
   -) Multiplications.
   -) Division.
   Le rsultat tant de type long double.

Le fichiers hobdcalc.c contient une fonction main() et des fonctions de test vous permettant de vous familiariser avec les fonctions et de comprendre comment les utiliser. 

Pour vous mettre l'eau a la bouche voici le contenus du fichiers hobdcalc.c 
(vous remarquerez grce aux include, la hirarchisation de l'archive avec un dossier-fichier a chaque effet). 



```

```

Merci pour vos commentaires en esprant que a vous soit utile.
Dsol pour la limitation  a 8 bytes je n'ai pus faire mieux.

----------


## Bktero

> (vous remarquerez grce aux include, la hirarchisation de l'archive avec un dossier-fichier a chaque effet


Inclusions de .c, c'est gentil de le faire remarquer  ::D: 

Pourrais-tu attacher l'archive tar  un message ici plutt que de donner un lien vers un site qui fait peur ?  ::oops::

----------


## Luke spywoker

Pour ceux a qui mon index fait peur,
et suite a la rclamation de Bktero dont je ne comprend pas les motivations, 
mais dont le souhait je respecte:

tlchargez hobdcalc: un ensemble de fonctions de conversion et de calcul en base 12, 8, 2, et 10 ici.

----------

